# Which Grain?



## Wreck (14/10/03)

After looking at the Beer Periodic table, I was wondering if there is a listing somewhere of which grains are used for each style? Just looking for a rough guide for recipe ideas.

Has anyone seen something like that?

Thanks,
Wreck.


----------



## PostModern (14/10/03)

http://www.bjcp.org has style guidelines for beers in homebrew competitions. You can view them in html or download a pdf of the whole set. It is pretty brief for each style but gives useful starting hints. They also mention appropriate hop types and bitterness levels.


----------

